# ZFS as a file system option during Rasperry Pi 4 setup



## mwgary (Dec 28, 2022)

I have a nice little FreeBSD 13.1 setup on my Raspberry Pi 4, that is very stable and working nicely.  However, I wondered why there isn't a media image option for a ZFS file system, instead of UFS.  Obvious reasons for wanting this is system recovery after power loss, or crash. I've always recovered quickly with ZFS on my PC, obviously.  But UFS, pain the in the backside.

Anyway, its just an observation.  It may well pop up in future releases as an option (I hope!)

Mark


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 3, 2023)

zfs uses alot of memory&cpu which raspberryPi4 does not have.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jan 3, 2023)

mwgary said:


> But UFS, pain the in the backside.


Not encountered this myself, YMMV.


----------

